# Diamond D7



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

who here can tell me bout those amps? Besides being sexy as all hell.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

no one at all? really?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

They are some of the most current hungry amps I've ever used and most of them broke. I don't think that's what you wanted to hear though. I know where there is a 4 channel for sale if your interested..........


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of the D5s. They aren't hooked up yet. They look pretty nice too.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

jowens500 said:


> They are some of the most current hungry amps I've ever used and most of them broke. I don't think that's what you wanted to hear though. I know where there is a 4 channel for sale if your interested..........


wow, thats not what I was expecting. I've heard that they are fantasticly nice amps. suppose to have great SQ, but i've never heard one myself, so i cant really comment on that. I've heard alot of great thing about them tho.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

jowens500 said:


> They are some of the most current hungry amps I've ever used and most of them broke. I don't think that's what you wanted to hear though. I know where there is a 4 channel for sale if your interested..........


wow, thats not what I was expecting. I've heard that they are fantasticly nice amps. suppose to have great SQ, but i've never heard one myself, so i cant really comment on that. I've heard alot of great thing about them tho.

Diamond Audio Four Channel Car Amplifier - Amplifier Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Its been a few years since I owned some of them. They were great amps. Huge and power hungry like mentioned above. Some of the first gen ones had problems in the power supply. But overall, a great amp, all I remember is I enjoyed them alot, just didnt have the space and power available in the car to support 3 of them.


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a D7104 and D7152 in my car now, love them both, fantastic amps that sure are pretty


----------



## mikebrooks (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 7104 and 2 of the D7152's if anybody is interested in purchasing. Purchased them 3 years ago & they are sitting in the closet with the rest of my collection that I am ready to part with.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

mikebrooks said:


> I have a 7104 and 2 of the D7152's if anybody is interested in purchasing. Purchased them 3 years ago & they are sitting in the closet with the rest of my collection that I am ready to part with.


PM sent


----------



## mikebrooks (Feb 12, 2012)

Did not receive PM from you. Sorry. I checked several times from more than 1 PC. Try one more time. If I still don't get it, I'll give you an email address to send to.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

i had a 7402 years ago sounded great while i had it hooked up cant comment on any kind of fail rate as i only used it for 4 months before going a different route and selling it.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

it was hit or miss with the Esoteric's as far as fail rate,I always had good luck. Diamond took over and fixed the minor preamp glitches,they can be upgraded too! I had e7 2ch+6ch and it was AWESOME! I xovers are the high quality.


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a few, and id LOVE to buy more if any ones selling!


----------



## mikebrooks (Feb 12, 2012)

I will part with mine that were mentioned in my comments above. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mikebrooks (Feb 12, 2012)

My inbox has reached it's limit. If you are interested in my amp mentioned in this thread, email me at [email protected].
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Email sent!


----------

